# Vorfach Montagen - Karpfenangeln



## Anglas (20. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin
Ich fang gerade mit Angeln an, habe schon 6 Bücher durch und Angle seit 6 Jahren /Ohne Angelschein/ ich habe immer nur auf Hecht geangelt (meistens im Norden) nun versuche ich es mit Karpfen , ich habe das kleine Problem die Montagen nicht zu verstehen, ich habe es selber ausprobiert aber:

Die "normalen" Karpfen Futter Bälle , WIE bekomme ich den Futterball an das geflochtene Karpfenvorfach dran? Meines erachtens fand ich nur eine gebundene Schlaufe, ich wollte ein Loch da reinpieken aber dann ist der Ball auseinander gegangen, irgendwas mach ich falsch=)




Und wie heißt der normale Knoten für Posen u.s.w.
Mit Namen?



Vielen Dank im Voraus; 

Finn|wavey:

(Trete bald in ASV Vechelde (near Braunschweig ) ein


----------



## Mega (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorfach Montagen - Karpfenangeln*



Anglas schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich fang gerade mit Angeln an, habe schon 6 Bücher durch und Angle seit 6 Jahren


Also so ganz kann ich das jetzt nicht verstehen |kopfkrat


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorfach Montagen - Karpfenangeln*

Ver such es doch erstmal mit Hartmais...

Den kurz aufkochen ne Nacht ziehen lassen und los geht es !!!

KArpfenblei 70g fest montieren....

Ich würde mit ner Freilaufrolle angeln.

Der Fisch hakt sich wenn er beissen sollte selber weil das Blei fest montiert ist !!!

Wenn du keine Freilauf hast mach auf jeden Fall den Bügel auf sonst ist Angel futsch !!!


----------



## Jens0883 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorfach Montagen - Karpfenangeln*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Ver such es doch erstmal mit Hartmais...
> 
> Den kurz aufkochen ne Nacht ziehen lassen und los geht es !!!
> 
> ...


Das soll ihm jetzt helfen??? Hab jetzt leider keine Zeit was vernünftiges zu schreiben...


----------



## Angler-Flo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorfach Montagen - Karpfenangeln*

@Jonny

man könnte dass ganze aber auch mit Durchlaufblei machen (siehe unten... mit dem Blei auf dem Schlauch) und dann für das Selbsthak den Stopper. 

Finn, für Karpfen montagen gibt es an sich mehrere möglichkeiten, ich fische so:
Grund:
(aus sicht von Rutenspitze zum Vorfach) Stopper - Perle - Schlauch (mit karabiener zum wechsel zwischen Blei und Futterkorb) - Perle - Wirbel+Karabiener (befestigt mit Clinchknoten) - Vorfach

Schwimmer:
Stopper - Perle - Kleiner schlauch (auch mit Krabiener für SChwimmer zum tauschen) - Perle - 4 gr. Tropfenblei - Perle - Wirbel+Karabiener - Vorfach 

PS: in beiden fällen fische ich meistens mit 2er 4er 6er oder 8er Häken, wobei ich auf Grund eine 30er Mono und Schwimmer 28er Mono fische. Als Köder entweder Dosenmais+Maden (dann mit Futterkorb und Futter auf Grund) Hartmais oder Boillies (mit Grundblei) bei Schwimmer mit Mais und Maden oder Wurm, was dann eher schon auf Aal, BArsch oder Schleie geht.


----------



## Anglas (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorfach Montagen - Karpfenangeln*

OK ; das beantwortet viel ;
Aber WIE  bekomme ich den Bolilie an mein Vorfach? 
Vorher Kochen O.ä.?


----------



## Jens0883 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorfach Montagen - Karpfenangeln*

Ich weiss nicht so ganz, was du mit Boilie meinst. Boilies sind schon gekocht. Meinst du vielleicht Grundfutter?
Wenn´s unbedingt Boilies sein sollen, kauf dir am besten zuerst welche, bevor du selber welche machst. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle mit Hartmais und Boilies versuchen. Im Anhang siehst du, wie ein Vorfach gebunden wird. 
Zur Montage: Kauf dir ein paar Inline-Blei ab 80 gr aufwärts. Die Hauptschnur wird durch das Blei gezogen und das Vorfach wird dann angeknotet. Dann zieht man den Wirbel in das Blei. Somit hast du eine Festbleimontage. Den Boilie bekommst du mit einer Boilienadel auf´s Haar. Dann einen Boiliestopper davor und fertig ist die Montage.


----------



## Eisenhelm (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorfach Montagen - Karpfenangeln*

Mit nem feinen Bohrer (Boliebohrer) einmal durchbohren, dann mit der Nadel aufs Haar ziehen und mit nem Boliestopper sichern.
Nen kleines Stück Stopper in die Schlaufe des Haars legen und dann vorsichtig festziehen. So dass der im Borhloch des Bolies feststeckt.

Viel Glück,
Eisenhelm


----------



## Jens0883 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorfach Montagen - Karpfenangeln*

Ich glaub du weisst gar nicht was Boilies sind, oder???


----------



## Anglas (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorfach Montagen - Karpfenangeln*

Na klar ; kleine Bälle mit versch. geschmacksarten;-D


----------



## Angler-Flo (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorfach Montagen - Karpfenangeln*

Grüßt euch,

hätte es nicht besser erklären können wir Jens0883 und Eisenhelm.


----------



## Anglas (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorfach Montagen - Karpfenangeln*

ne


----------

